

Fog Creek Jumps Price of Trello Business Class from $200 to $500 per year - braum
https://trello.com/business-class?price-increase

======
braum
I was browsing the page to see if they had added the features from Trello
"Gold" to the business class when I noticed the price jumped from $200 per
year to $500. I could not find any reference to the price increase anywhere.
Perhaps it is just a typo... I hope so because Trello "Business Class" is not
worth $500 to my company now or in the near future.

